# Larger roof removal job



## pats plowing (Nov 27, 2001)

7 guys, 50 or so hours, 3 single stage small snow blowers. Roof is approximately 35' by 120' with 3' sides around it. Do you keep the same 70 or so an hour, cut it to 50 or ... 

Also have seen some larger roofs getting done. One guy spent over 12 hours with 20 guys doing a roof and did not finish. I'd hate to see that bill.


----------



## EvenCutLawnCare (Aug 12, 2008)

Are they talikng bids? $24,500 sounds stupid high....i dont see how it can take that long but i dont do it either....


----------



## pats plowing (Nov 27, 2001)

The job is done. Imagine none of the snow this year blowing off of it, and a lot of snow from the much larger part of the building blowing into it, and falling off and making parts 4.5' of compacted snow, with a base layer of about 2.5'. The bottom 3" was slushy ice when we started, with it turning to more of a solid ice by finishing time. All the snow had to be lifted or shot 3' over the side. They had leaks starting and didn't want the roof to collapse. A lot of places near here are having their roofs done. My dentist told me a siding company went to their street charging 75 a man hour, with 2 guys, minimum 1 hr ($150).


----------



## EvenCutLawnCare (Aug 12, 2008)

If thats the price you discussed with the owner then bill it and go on...Were they expecting a bill of that magnitude?


----------



## pats plowing (Nov 27, 2001)

I am asking what people here would charge. We did not discuss a price but the account is around 30k yearly. This came up today when we got a call that said clear this roof. I put up the description to see what others would charge. It was light equipment being used and shoveling. It seems like everyone on here from the other thread was charging a lot for roof work. I am going to ask another guy that I sub for what he is getting and base it on that and input from here.


----------



## Mass-hole (Dec 7, 2009)

I just paid a roofer $2500 to clear a 12k sq ft flat roof in Somerville. I don't know how many men or hours it took.


----------



## Eronningen (Dec 20, 2008)

Mass-hole;1226998 said:


> I just paid a roofer $2500 to clear a 12k sq ft flat roof in Somerville. I don't know how many men or hours it took.


Sounds more than fair


----------



## speralandscape (Dec 28, 2008)

$75 per man hour seems to be the going rate around here. It is very hard work and you (and your back) should be paid well for it.


----------



## KEC Maintaince (Jan 1, 2011)

does your insurance cover working at those heights if some one falls and gets hurt???


----------



## bgingras (Jan 16, 2004)

speralandscape;1239221 said:


> $75 per man hour seems to be the going rate around here. It is very hard work and you (and your back) should be paid well for it.


What is this a union rate or something? $75 per man hour? with shovels? I've been charging $35 without the need for a crane or trucks.


----------



## speralandscape (Dec 28, 2008)

bgingras;1239974 said:


> What is this a union rate or something? $75 per man hour? with shovels? I've been charging $35 without the need for a crane or trucks.


Normal Landscaping Labor is 45-50 hr , Climbing ladders and shoveling snow off of icy roofs all day should be higher in my opinion. And if it was union you would only need one guy to work and 7 to watch him work.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Most insurance companies will pay to have roofs shoveled. And I don't think insurance companies cover roof snow plowing by you either.


----------



## cmo18 (Mar 10, 2008)

Guys up here advertise 60$ for a house roof

I charged a guy last year 400$ to do his roof, this year he got someone to do it for 175$. Seems when a lot of snow comes, tons of people will do roofs at cheap rates. I no longer do them


----------



## DodgeBlizzard (Nov 7, 2003)

You took on a 50 hour job and you didn't discuss price? At all?


----------

